

MySQL on Mesos: today's database meets tomorrow's datacenter - dignati
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/04/17/mysql-on-mesos-todays-database-meets-tomorrows-datacenter/

======
otoburb
Can anybody shed some light on why they're still using MySQL instead of
MariaDB? MariaDB is supposed to be "ensuring drop-in replacement capability"
with MySQL[1].

From what I gathered, the main reason people would want to move over to
MariaDB is a concern over the Oracle licensing of MySQL, which prompted some
of the original MySQL developers to create the MariaDB community fork.

I'm asking this question more from a greenfield perspective rather than as a
continuation/expansion of an existing MySQL deployment.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MariaDB](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MariaDB)

